# Dobie has been bred!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Dobie, my new doe pictured here was bred tonight










She was bred to Joe Dirt -










Which means if she takes - she would be due 28 March 2009

:leap: :stars: :leap: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All right!!! Little Dirty Babies on the way ...woo hoo :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So that is 2 that I know for a fact he has bred - they hunched and we are good. Now if I can just get at least 2 more of the 4 left - I will be happy!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Dobie, but I have to say Joe has always given me a bit of the Willies lol, it just looks odd for a buck to have that many curls ROTFL. I have always been fascinated with him though!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

do you ever cut off his 'doo?' he is so cute, i mean handsome, dobie has neat coloring.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh gosh no - I would never cut his hair - it makes him way to unique!! LOL! He wouldn't be "Joe Dirt" without it :ROFL: 

When it is not Pee soaked, it looks like someone curled the ends of it - it is awesome. But his bangs sure are getting long but the ladies "Dig It"!

Yah, Dobie's color is definately different. i really hope that she passes it on, as I want to keep a few of Joe's babies.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I get a kick out of seeing that "hair do" everytime you post his picture. :ROFL: It looks like he has a blonde wig on. He is very stylish indeed!!! And I sure can see why the girls "Dig It"... :dance: 
I hope Dobie setteles for you... It would be too funny if his kids come out sporting that "doo" :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Out of his kids that were born before (only the bucklings made it) only 1 was left intact, but not registered. It is the little guy that is in my picture next to my name.

Anyway, I am waiting for a picture of Carmel, as he is 10 months old now and I am soooo curious if he has "the do" or not also.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome! Can't wait to see what you get with that cross! Everytime I see that pic of Joe, It puts a huge smile on my face.  Does his sire have a "hair do" too?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the buck Vice I was telling you who I am breeding to Sweet Pea throws colors like your Dobie (consistantly) so I am really hoping for kids from that paring that are that color

Congrats on the breeding


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Joe's Dam -

http://chicoryspringsfarm.com/kittie.htm

And Joe's Sire -

http://chicoryspringsfarm.com/chopin.htm


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oooh, I love his paternal sister, Heather. She is very pretty! Very nice udder, love the high attachments, medial could definitely be better but I love the width and shape.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Olivia - I see what you are saying about the medial on heather - but now I am going to post this pic for you. This is another doe from the same breeder. This was taken BEFORE she even freshened. This is Turner's dam - the little buckling that I kept. This is about 10 hours before delivery and a FF.

So if I keep a doe from Joe this year and then breed to Turner hopefully that will make one heck of an udder.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah!! I am glad you got her bred!! She is such a pretty girl, and I have always LOVED Joe's "do"! LOL! Can't wait to see what babies you will get from them!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

ok I just have to ask, did Joe Dirt get his name as a youngin or was it changed? I showed my hubby n son that picture they thought it was a wig omg he is great


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Joe didn't have a registered name for some time. He came to me awhen he was about 6 months old. He was "known" by the name Eddie. But the day he got here I changed it to Joe Dirt, as he looked like "Joe Dirt" with a mullet from the movie. 

I contacted the breeder about 2 months later and asked if I could purchase his papers. She agreed and C-Springs CH Joe Dirt is his registered name.

I am really hoping that he throws his "do" to his kids but I don't know. His father didn't have it - so I don't know where it is coming from.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

His hairdo looks like a mini silky fainter "do." The silkies actually came out of Nigie lines, I do believe, and that "do" is one of the things that silky breeders look for. More info at Sol Orr... one of the breeders. 

http://www.sol-orr.com/Goats.htm


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - I want a breeding pair! I am so going to look into this breed! I love it!!!!!!!!

Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much for sharing!


----------

